# Mavs vs Spurs (Nov 30)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

<center>*

















Dallas Mavericks (10-5) vs San Antonio Spurs (11-3)

Starting Lineups:





































vs.




































<center>

Key Matchup:








vs








</center>*


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I think you see the mistake.

Mavs - 105
Spurs - 98


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> I think you see the mistake.
> 
> Mavs - 105
> Spurs - 98


 :laugh:

Fixed it!

Nice to see you posting in here again

Dallas Mavericks: 103
San Antonio Spurs: 101


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylc=X3oDMTBpZmFlcXBpBF9TAzk1ODYxOTQ4BHNlYwN0aA--?slug=ap-mavericks-nelson&prov=ap&type=lgns

Coach Nelson will let assistant coach Johnson to coach this game, while Nelson takes the assistant coaching role. Interesting stuff.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks like the link won't work but the news is on yahoo.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Looks like the link won't work but the news is on yahoo.


It works


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHATAHP!!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Big Southwest Showdown....Dirks gotta get big!!

and of course, Dev.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

This should be a much better game than last week now that everybody is healthy.

Dallas 94
San Antonio 91


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Is it gonna be on ESPN?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Is it gonna be on ESPN?


It's on NBA TV


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> 
> It's on NBA TV


I need to spend the 189 for league pass.


----------



## Gripni (Dec 14, 2003)

Key matchup: Gregg Popovic vs. Avery Johnson.

Actually, I think it will really be Don Nelson coaching and using Avery Johnson as a mask. Interesting strategy.

Dallas 101
San Antonio 105

Dallas plays their style of basketball, but San Antonio beats them at their own game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

There's San Antonio..and then theres the rest of the nba. If this team stays healthy all year and keeps playing at this level. They will win the championship again. Tough loss for Dallas. Pulled within 4 at the end of 3 but SA showed us what they are capable of by responding like champions in the 4th quarter.

Congrats to San Antonio on this win.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> There's San Antonio..and then theres the rest of the nba. If this team stays healthy all year and keeps playing at this level. They will win the championship again. Tough loss for Dallas. Pulled within 4 at the end of 3 but SA showed us what they are capable of by responding like champions in the 4th quarter.
> 
> Congrats to San Antonio on this win.



 



The Spurs have gotten amazing bench production in the last 4-5 games, which is why this team has performed so well. I doubt the bench will keep this up, but if we do, then it will be a fun season as a Spurs fan.



Anyways, the Mavericks are starting to lose their identity. Dirk is the go-to-guy, but in the two games against the Spurs Dallas has been doing nothing but one-on-ones. Harris and Terry are a big part of the blame for this, as well as Nelson/Avery (Whoever the hell is coaching the game). Nobody is creating for each other, and that's a shame when you have a team full of guys who can score. Dampier looked bad. He's playing like he doesn't know what he's doing.




I think the Mavs will be alright when they have an identity.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Don't make that your sig


----------

